

Ruby Metaprogramming Simplified - cheind
http://cheind.wordpress.com/2009/12/18/ruby-metaprogramming-simplified/
Here is an approach to ease unleashing the power of Ruby’s metaprogramming.
======
tptacek
Changing the behavior of an existing class or method isn't really what people
mean by metaprogramming, is it?

~~~
jeremymcanally
Well no not really. I guess you could use this lib for metaprogramming (code
generation etc.), but I don't really see much benefit. This just seems to be
an odd wrapper that doesn't make things more apparent (though that may be
because I already know a good bit about Ruby and can't see with "n00b eyes").

------
petesalty
I'm sure someone spent some time on this but I fail to see how things makes
things easier or clearer. If anything it just muddies the waters. I know that
metaprogramming can be hard to get your mind around sometimes, but you're much
better off running through the existing material. If you keep at it eventually
everything just clicks into place and you have that "ah-ha" moment. Takes a
while but it's worth it.

Check out this link for some great resources (this has been posted on HN in
the past): <http://ruby-metaprogramming.heroku.com/>

------
jamesbritt
This is nuts. So, instead of learning the correct syntax to add behavior to a
class or to an instance, you learn some library syntax instead?

